# 360 Product Photography



## mediaspin360 (Sep 10, 2009)

We invite you to visit us at MediaSpin360.com - Our revolutionary equipments and rich media applications will be your one stop solution for all eCommerce needs. 

Our state-of-the-art studio can provide 360 photography from small products such as watches to larger products such as motorcycles. All the digital images are upload to our proprietary digital image severs which allow customers to login and publish their 360 degree products directly to their web site with little or no programming skills. This solution is powered by Preface8 Platform. Preface8 Platform has the ability to provide products 360 degree spin, colorization, zoom, pan, print, social networking, online videos and online catalogs.

We are currently looking for partnerships with established photography studios that do not offer product photography at this moment. Let us be your partner and help customers grow!

www.MediaSpin360.com
www.PrefaceMedia.com


----------



## mowbes (Feb 22, 2010)

We are the UK's leading 360 product photography studio.

We can photograph anything 360.  Whether it be clothing or accessories to electronics or furniture we can shoot it!

3D Studio - Home

Please contact us for a friendly chat to see if we can improve your photography.

Mowbes


----------

